# my fursonas (warning mature for fetishes)



## darkestwulf (Feb 28, 2009)

Name: Dark
Species: Wolf 
Gender: Female
Alt. Species: Orca
Fetish: Baby Furs (turning into one GOD!!!)
Age: 24
Height: 5â€™ 6â€
Weight: 129 lbs.
Identifying Marks: Gray line of fur running from tip of tail to top of neck
Hair color: Black
Fur color: Black & Gray
Weapon: Matsume
Final Attack: Dark Youth

Name: Light
Species: Dragon
Gender: Male
Alt. Species: Deer
Fetish: Fat Furs
Age: 25
Height: 6â€™ 7â€
Weight: 204 lbs.
Identifying Marks: Black Marks on Wings
Hair color: Yellow
Scale/fur color: yellow/brown
Weapon: Light gun
Final Attack: Light Boulder

Name: Sams
Species: Hawk
Gender: (Femme) Herm
Alt. Species: Cow (yes a cow STFU)
Fetish: Pregnancy
Age: 23
Height: 5â€™ 11â€
Weight: 134 lbs.
Identifying marks: Ending part of wing feathers are blue
Hair color: brown
Feather/fur color: Brown/white
Weapon: Bow & arrows
Final Attack: Pregnancy Defence

Name: Hope
Species: Horse
Gender: Shemale
Alt. Species: Fox
Fetish: Hyper
Age: 27
Height: 6â€™ 1â€
Weight: 200 lbs.
Identifying marks: Doesnâ€™t have muzzle or mane
Hair color: Black
Fur Color: Brown and White
Weapon: Chakrans 
FA: Giant slam

Name: Fear
Species: Bobcat
Gender: Cuntboy
Alt. Species: Chicken
Fetish: Macro
Age: 26
Height: 5â€™ 2â€
Weight: 107
Identifying marks: Small
Hair color: Light Brown
Fur color: Brown
Weapon: sawed-off shotgun
FA: Stomp

Name: Snow
Species: Snow Leopard
Gender: (manly) Herm
Alt. Species: Polar Bear
Fetish: Muscle
Age: 29
Height: 6â€™9â€ (sickos)
Weight: 275 lbs.
Identifying: Wears Batters gloves
Hair color: White
Fur color:  Blue and White
Weapon: Ice katana
FA: Slice and punch

Name: Rapture
Species: Tiger
Gender: Female
Fetish: Watersports
Age: 25
Height: 5â€™ 9â€
Weight: 159 Lbs.
Identifying: Carries a scythe
Hair: Black
Fur: White & Black 
Weapon: Scythe
FA: Gold slice

Name: Salvation
Species: Gryphon (Fox and eagle)
Gender: Shemale
Fetish: Vore
Age: 27
Height: 6â€™0â€
Weight: (average) 158 lbs.
Identifying: carries a white Spear
Hair: White
Fur: Orange
Feathers: Brown
Weapon: Spear
FA: Forked

Name: Ragnorok
Species: Lion
Gender: Cuntboy
Fetish: Tentacles
Age: 24
Height: 5â€™ 1â€
Weight: 100
Identifying: Carries 8 swords
Hair: Red
Fur: Sandy
Weapon: the 8 ragnoroks 
FA: Octoragnorok


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome. So you wuf,24 an female? You going to be my gf,OK?
Also, what is "Hyper"?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Awesome. So you wuf,24 an female? You going to be my gf,OK?
> Also, what is "Hyper"?



relationships are getting easier and easier to do these days...

also, "hyper" is massive parts, most of the time the phallics (boobs and penis).


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 13, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Awesome. So you wuf,24 an female? You going to be my gf,OK?


 
give me 3 reasons


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox please PLEASE have a LITTLE more sense then THAT lol  say hi first make small talk and maby ask her out, get to know her first come on the art isnt THAT far gone yet. just thought id make my point... as for the subject at hand, dont have any fursonas in particular, i make mine as per the situation.


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

btw... im sweet and kind, i'm a guy but not your "typical" guy and im very creative behind the seens if you know what i mean  but ill never do something you dont want me to do


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 16, 2009)

darkestwulf said:


> give me 3 reasons


 No. I present myself to no one.


----------



## sweetbabytiger (Apr 1, 2009)

why do yo uhave so many fursonas  illike the first one  who wants to be a baby fur tenically shed be clasedas aninfantlilst wouldt she  why not create ababy fursona


----------

